# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Trouble logging in

## SLP

Rob, for the past couple of days, when I try to log in it says my password is wrong.  I retype it (the same one BTW) and then it works.  Today it took three tries.  It may be a glitch but can you please check it.  Thanks, Sue

----------


## Rob

Thanks Sue, I will check it out.

----------

